# New member from CA/BC  Creston



## NL kaaskop (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you Guy's in advance for letting me register to  your site. I am 72 years old and  immigrated from the Netherlands  11 years ago. So... please forgive me for spelling mistakes .  In my previous field of experience English was the language verbally used and my secretary corrected my mistakes  LOL.
I switched from aircraft to Antique car restoration and now in to Live steam machines  .A lot to learn .

I hope that even if I ask  maybe a stupid question in your guy's experienced eyes , I'll get a workable answer.

Have a nice day,  oops  forgot mention that I am a absolute computor dumbo

Gerard


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 21, 2018)

Welcome! Ask all you like and im sure an answer or suggestion will present itself.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 21, 2018)

Welcome. I just have to ask - what kind of aircraft restoration?
After (whatever the minimum number of posts) I'd love to see some pictures of your projects.


----------



## NL kaaskop (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Peter,

I restored 3 aircraft in my live all from basket cases in to full C of A  ( not experimental ) Cars  ... ?   my son in law build me some kind of blog with about 800 pictures .  
Go  to :  http :// Crestoncars.Wordpress.com.

Have Fun,

Gerard


----------

